# Cocaine and purity.



## omdogg (May 30, 2013)

So I did cocaine for the first time yesterday and it was not exactly what I thought it would be. I was expecting a speedy/tweaky kind of effect but instead it was more mellow. My source says he gets this straight off the bricks that come in from colombia (I believe it since I was actually shown, shhh). I used a test kit (ez test) for coke and it came up as positive. I then brought some to a friend's house who is a more experienced user and he (along with about 3 of his other friends) claim this isn't the purest. 

Can anyone shed some light on the characteristics of pure coke as well as ingestion effects? Thanks bros (and gals). 

EDIT: This coke was very white in color, was almost entirely one compressed rock that crumbled into a flaky texture. The pinkie test made my entire mouth numb and my nose/throat is still numb from yesterday. It had a very, very noticeable smell of a chemical (I was told it was ether by my source).


----------



## growyurown (May 30, 2013)

If it isn't pink or yellow, I don't even mess with it, yet it can still be flame. Was it fluffy? Shiny? Flaky is good normally. If it had a strong cocaine odor it was cut heavily with ether.... Straight of the brick... a line litterly the size of a needle 2 inches long with make your whole face numb. Tell your dealer he's got you fucked up.


----------



## omdogg (May 30, 2013)

I thought cocaine freebase was made by putting cocaine hydrochloride and dissolving it in water, adding ammonia and then adding ether as a typical solvent...Then the freebase is dissolved by the ether and it is then evaporated off, leaving the freebase. (This is what I was told by my dealer). That would mean nonsmelling cocaine could be cut up pretty largely, right? 

It was pretty fluffy, shiny and white. The first line I did was about .1g or .2g and I felt effects maybe... a min after I ingested. 

It looked exactly like this http://image.tradett.com/images/products/FA2011816204748205upharmaproducts/pure-cocaine-for-sale.jpg


----------



## d3dm4n (May 30, 2013)

lol I got some super raw one time and it was blueish looked like fish flakes and a bump the width of a pencil and same length ripped me apart I was so high ive never done cocaine since... I was so high it like hurt lol ... dont know how to describe the feeling cept WOAH... super huge rush ... usually when it is cut real bad its powdery with small little like pebbles that are actually the coke burns your nose when its cut a bunch


----------



## omdogg (May 30, 2013)

d3dm4n said:


> lol I got some super raw one time and it was blueish looked like fish flakes and a bump the width of a pencil and same length ripped me apart I was so high ive never done cocaine since... I was so high it like hurt lol ... dont know how to describe the feeling cept WOAH... super huge rush ... usually when it is cut real bad its powdery with small little like pebbles that are actually the coke burns your nose when its cut a bunch


That sounds similar to my experience. It was a pretty crazy rush but I wasn't up and about or energetic like speed or mdma. My nose wasn't burned either, it just feels numb along with my throat. 

Blue sounds weird..


----------



## canndo (May 30, 2013)

sigh.


so many myths, so many mis perceptions. IF your face was numb the next day it had a non-cocaine component in it - or there is something wrong with your sinuses. The smell might have been acetone but it could have been benzene (you don't want benzene)- it is hard for producers to get large quantities of acetone these days. A test for cocaine may not show impurities (not cuts but poor lab work). Coke can look damn good, even to those who know what they are doing and still prove not to be as good as they think. Just because it comes out of a brick does not mean it is not cut and it certainly does not mean that it is pure, there are a whole lot of lab guys who don't really know what they are doing.

Mellow? I don't know, if you expected a crank like buzz, you might get it, you might not. It doesn't have to be any color, pink, blue yellow or white as PURE coke will always be dazzlingly white but many times a pink or blue tinge indicates a degree of care in processing. Yellow usually indicates a bit less care. I have seen coke that was not flake at all and was translucent - like a large slightly wet sugar crystal that was some of the finest I have ever had (think sugar crystal candy sticks). 

If it smells, then let it sit out for a while unless you really like putting organic solvents into your nose and throat.

If you smell bubble gum then you know that it WAS really good coke but now it is breaking down - we always figured it was still pretty damn good - that product of degradation has an effect and it is not as bright and energetic as cocaine.

If you smell dirty socks or a dusty smell, it might be good as well but likely not - if you are going for artisan quality.

The high? it can vary and I am not sure why, from an electric sort of rush to sublime euphoria tinged with deep energy that lasts maybe as long as an hour.

We always found that if it was sourced from Bolivia it was more "speedy" and if it was peruvian it was more, in your terms... mellow.,

The problem is that folks tend to cut it with speed and then they think that is the way it is supposed to feel. If it made you want to go take a shit - it is likely good coke. That feeling is NOT the manitol cut. I had an incident where my partner went to a buy and the guy who took a sniff said "I have to shit, this stuff is cut". My patner took a quarter ounce rock from the bag and threw it at the guy, it missed and hit the wall, then we left. "asshole doesn't even know his blow" was the parting comment.

The active dose of manite for a child in order to act as a laxative is several grams - FAR more than anyone would usually put up their nose the first time they taste.

PURE cocaine HCL does not smell at all. The larger the flake the more it will cut your nose and throat because Acid is trapped between the flakes and is not washed well.

If you are getting something like what you are describing, then you can either clean it yourself with anhydrous acetone or you can re-crystalize and have some nice fluffy, very clean product.


----------



## canndo (May 30, 2013)

omdogg said:


> I thought cocaine freebase was made by putting cocaine hydrochloride and dissolving it in water, adding ammonia and then adding ether as a typical solvent...Then the freebase is dissolved by the ether and it is then evaporated off, leaving the freebase. (This is what I was told by my dealer). That would mean nonsmelling cocaine could be cut up pretty largely, right?
> 
> It was pretty fluffy, shiny and white. The first line I did was about .1g or .2g and I felt effects maybe... a min after I ingested.
> 
> It looked exactly like this http://image.tradett.com/images/products/FA2011816204748205upharmaproducts/pure-cocaine-for-sale.jpg



Two tenths of a gram of good coke is a lot for someone who has never had it before - I've seen people get quite ill from that much done at one time.

And yes, that is how one makes base.


----------



## omdogg (May 30, 2013)

canndo said:


> Two tenths of a gram of good coke is a lot for someone who has never had it before - I've seen people get quite ill from that much done at one time.
> 
> And yes, that is how one makes base.



I think it was too much since I'm still really new to it. I felt my entire body shaking for a bit, palms were getting sweaty and I could barely talk when I answered a call. Def doing much less next time...

And I'm pretty sure that smell wasn't Benzene or acetone...I would have recognized those smells; pretty sure it was ether


----------



## steveflow420 (May 30, 2013)

I knew a guy that would get it by a 1/4lb sometime even a 1/4 kilo and yeah it does have a odor to it. Not saying every bag of coke that smells is good. His also was always white, but not pure white. Also we could tell quality by the looks. Anybody can re rock some up with acetone and its going to be a solid chunk and be stinky. How we really determined the quality was by how shiny it was. It would shine like pearls when you broke open chunks. It was always soft and creamy almost like "ice cream" too. .1 would get you gakked out. I seen people throw up and sweating bullets just off 1 line that was .1ish and be high almost a hour before the come down. My experience with checking quality is the pearl/fish scale shine. If its rock hard solid and brittle when you chop it up it's been stepped on (cut) quite a bit. It should pancake almost when you smash it. If you seen him chop it off a brick or kilo it most likely was some good shit. The guy I'd get mine from got corners of the brick which was 9oz, a 1/4 kilo and it was the best quality I've ever seen. Still to this day I haven't seen any that could hold a candle to it. Just garbage once it gets broke down into oz's and half oz's, people cut the shit out of it to maximize their profits.


----------



## KushKrew (May 31, 2013)

Answer me this: How does coke make anybody hallucinate? Not to be funny but I've had my run-ins with pure cocaine, and I really don't think that it's something you go telling people how to get their hands on, methods for cleaning it and such aren't meant for a public forum in my most arrogant opinion.
If it's pure the stuff is friggin hardcore. One tiny bump had me bouncing off the walls for a few hours. Somebody comes across this info, goes home and purifies his stash of 20 percent purity street-grade, and has a rail like he's used to having, he's in some serious trouble right there... I mean I had to be convinced that the tiny insult of a rail in front of me was gonna be worth my time. Balls what a lesson that was...


----------



## KushKrew (May 31, 2013)

...This stuff was not flaky, it was yellow-ish, kinda almost pasted onto the granite slab took a bit of work to get it fluffy, came in solid balls wrapped in some plastic, I think almost 30 grams a ball, wrap had an almost oily feeling to them. That is one month of my life I don't wanna remember as an old man HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## canndo (May 31, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Answer me this: How does coke make anybody hallucinate? Not to be funny but I've had my run-ins with pure cocaine, and I really don't think that it's something you go telling people how to get their hands on, methods for cleaning it and such aren't meant for a public forum in my most arrogant opinion.
> If it's pure the stuff is friggin hardcore. One tiny bump had me bouncing off the walls for a few hours. Somebody comes across this info, goes home and purifies his stash of 20 percent purity street-grade, and has a rail like he's used to having, he's in some serious trouble right there... I mean I had to be convinced that the tiny insult of a rail in front of me was gonna be worth my time. Balls what a lesson that was...



Stay up for a few days on a quantity of it and you will hallucinate, it isn't fun.


----------



## growyurown (May 31, 2013)

I would rather do a little bump of fire coke than a big rail of shit....


----------



## MrEDuck (May 31, 2013)

canndo said:


> Stay up for a few days on a quantity of it and you will hallucinate, it isn't fun.


Stay up for a few days and you'll start hallucinating. Most people can't do it without stims is why the stims get blamed for it.


----------



## growyurown (May 31, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Stay up for a few days and you'll start hallucinating. Most people can't do it without stims is why the stims get blamed for it.


. I kinda thought that was common sense?


----------



## canndo (May 31, 2013)

growyurown said:


> . I kinda thought that was common sense?


I've seen bats open doors in the freeway and fly out to harass me while driving 80 miles an hour under the influence of 3 days worth of good coke - stupid? yes, informative? yes as well.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

I remember good cocaine..do a rail,puke,jitter 2 hours euphoric,do another rail...ahhh. the 90s.....


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Everytime I see coke now I laugh...as I do with most 'drugs' people have these days


----------



## izzy4242 (Dec 20, 2014)

The purity of the cocaine should be an off white color depending on where it came from. The reason why you were mellow was most likely due to an adverse effect. Like someone who takes benedryl and is running around. Your body just reacts to it differently. The numbing effect is from the stuff itself. Remember that 100 yrs ago they used it like morphine.


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

Cocaine was never used like morphine.


----------



## Parsley85 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fish Scales and Doctor's Office Smell. You didn't hear it from me kid.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 20, 2014)

Belive me raw coke is yelowish.. not at all white.. if its white its already been cut up enough to turn white


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 20, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Belive me raw coke is yelowish.. not at all white.. if its white its already been cut up enough to turn white


Raw coke is pinkish from the processing, yellow is usually dirty. Look for the shiny flakes lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2014)

damn, now I want a bump


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 20, 2014)

Pure cocaine, key bumps = dry heaving


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 20, 2014)

Yellow is the best, but just because you have yellow coke, doesn't mean you even havr good. I consider yellow to be the first cut. everything after the yellow its been stepped on further north= less purity without the cut, some that is used to using Street quality can die very easily, if they use the same amount of a higher quality product


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

The yellow is a byoroduct of incompleye processing will h potassium permanganate or not having been washed. One can wash that yellow out and a stickey oily residue remains.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2014)

well the cocaine around here it doesn't hurt going up the nose its really smooth and it seriously does not look like the pictures of it on google where it looks right chalky like baking soda, the stuff around here is really sparkly and looks more like sugar and i'm all the way up north in Newfoundland (the island to the east of canada)


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> well the cocaine around here it doesn't hurt going up the nose its really smooth and it seriously does not look like the pictures of it on google where it looks right chalky like baking soda, the stuff around here is really sparkly and looks more like sugar and i'm all the way up north in Newfoundland (the island to the east of canada)


Looks like sugar?? U sure there not cutting it up with actual sugar?
Can u make cool aid with it or lemonade??
cause thats not coke bra..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Looks like sugar?? U sure there not cutting it up with actual sugar?
> Can u make cool aid with it or lemonade??
> cause thats not coke bra..


looks more similar to sugar then baking soda is what i meant and yes it was coke cause i got whacked off it


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

I was able to get some Pharm. coke yrs ago and it's snowy white. Read Canndo's earlier posts, they are spot on. Excellent posts Canndo, good info for those who want to know about "real" cocaine.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah the stuff i bought was snowy white, sparkly and flaky


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 20, 2014)

Ive been to the fincas in colombia and have seen first hand how its prossesd and packaged.
Yelow is the way to go.. Why u think they call it yeyo


----------



## Milovan (Dec 20, 2014)

omdogg said:


> That sounds similar to my experience. It was a pretty crazy rush but I wasn't up and about or energetic like speed or mdma. My nose wasn't burned either, it just feels numb along with my throat.
> ..


Yeah real Coke has zero speed!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2014)

made me my heart pound really fast and i was really alert and talkative i only did a small line too, everybody was doing small lines

the last time i did it


----------



## Milovan (Dec 20, 2014)

Drugs were much cheaper back in the late 70's, all but Pink
Peruvian Cocaine. It was opposite of cheap and was expensive
especially for back then. $150gr. This was the real deal and no better
Coke in the world including Columbian. I had Pink Peruvian at times and lots and lots
of Columbian. You snort 1 tiny spoon full this big ( . ) of Pink Peruvian and you would fly for
hours! No fucking shit. Honestly,It was that good!
PP was best by far and Columbian was
pretty good at times. PP was pink shale and Columbian was white shale
abalone type.
Cut fucked with Coke was easy to spot by a blind person and
Pink Peruvian made you feel this good lol..

. 

.. k Peruvian made you feel like this


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2014)

Milovan said:


> Drugs were much cheaper back in the late 70's, all but Pink
> Peruvian Cocaine. It was opposite of cheap and was expensive
> especially for back then. $150gr. This was the real deal and no better
> Coke in the world including Columbian. I had Pink Peruvian at times and lots and lots
> ...


 ?


----------



## Milovan (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3316577 ?


.
Brings tears to my eyes. Sigh.


.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2014)

i imagine a lot of ppl were od'ing on that stuff lol


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Peruvian Pink looks nothing like the pic Bongwater posted. PP is fish scale with a slight pink tint. In the '70's I got Peruvian, and Bolivian. Quality always depended on the batch, sometimes the Bolivian was better but generally I liked the Peruvian, it seemed to have a cleaner high, especially IVing.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2014)

i just googled it, i never knew coke came in different colors lol


----------



## Milovan (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> The Peruvian Pink looks nothing like the pic Bongwater posted. PP is fish scale with a slight pink tint.


You're right about PP being slight pink, fish scale/shale etc...


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3316577 ?


No those idiots were making candy flavored coke and meth


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> I was able to get some Pharm. coke yrs ago and it's snowy white. Read Canndo's earlier posts, they are spot on. Excellent posts Canndo, good info for those who want to know about "real" cocaine.



Are we the only ones around who have seen pharm coke? 

Did you notice that it really wasnt as euphoric as peruvian? I suspect that illict coke contains small amounts of other alkaloids that are synergistic with cocaine and add to the effect.


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> The Peruvian Pink looks nothing like the pic Bongwater posted. PP is fish scale with a slight pink tint. In the '70's I got Peruvian, and Bolivian. Quality always depended on the batch, sometimes the Bolivian was better but generally I liked the Peruvian, it seemed to have a cleaner high, especially IVing.



We agree, i have never seen anything like that pic. The colors were veins or an overall cast of slight tint that you would never even notice in lines. One of the alures of fine, boutique coke was the beauty of it. I lamented the time when we all started caryng those pastel green deearing grinders around rather than razorblades. It became so informal.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3316577 ?


Wow now i wanna do some perubian and see how it turns pink!! Tham i wish i would of been partying in the 70s


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Wow now i wanna do some perubian and see how it turns pink!! Tham i wish i would of been partying in the 70s



It never really turned pink, it just was, i suspect it was a small amount of minerals that carried through the process or reacted to it. Duck might know.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, the Deering scales and grinders. I had both. We also used shotgun reloading scales. Those grinders could go through your stash real quick and easy, too easy really.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

canndo said:


> Are we the only ones around who have seen pharm coke?
> 
> Did you notice that it really wasnt as euphoric as peruvian? I suspect that illict coke contains small amounts of other alkaloids that are synergistic with cocaine and add to the effect.


The Pharm coke was very mild on the nose and the high was very clean, not speedy at all, more of a pronounced rush. I feel the same though, I liked the Bolivian and Peruvian better. Also always preferred the flake over rock, it smelled better and high was more euphoric. We used to melt point test stuff in the UC Berkely Lab. Best we ever tested was 87% if I remember right.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> reloading scales.


i remember buying this scale with fond memories for just that purpose


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

Still have my powder scale, my gunsmith grandfather gave it to me.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

Never seen the red one, I had the green one, and of course the ole Ohaus Triple beam, stolen from highschool Chem. Class. My friend had a counter balance under glass, extremely accurate, used in labs.


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

Everyone had their own favorite surface. Mine was a two inch thick six by five optically correct glass block salvaged from a microfiche duplicator.


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> Never seen the red one, I had the green one, and of course the ole Ohaus Triple beam, stolen from highschool Chem. Class. My friend had a counter balance under glass, extremely accurate, used in labs.



Ohous.!! Girlfriend made me a leather carrying case for it. It had a handle, looked like some weird musical instrument. I also still have my calibration weights in a wooden lined box somewhere. We put a still fuming rock of blow on the scale and permanently stained the steel plate. Weird.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


>



Wow, remember when they filled in the spoon part? I was pissed.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

On the fly you could always use a nickel to calibrate, equals exactly 5grams. Caught several people using bad scales that way.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> On the fly you could always use a nickel to calibrate, equals exactly 5grams. Caught several people using bad scales that way.


and an ounce was 5 quarters?


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> I was able to get some Pharm. coke yrs ago and it's snowy white. Read Canndo's earlier posts, they are spot on. Excellent posts Canndo, good info for those who want to know about "real" cocaine.


The Pharm Coke I had was a green liquid.. it came from an ENT clinic..

Soak cotton in a very small amount of the liquid, prbly like 1ml at most.. slide it up your nostril a little and take a deep breath to bring it on.. the deeper the breath the stronger it comes..



canndo said:


> Are we the only ones around who have seen pharm coke?


nope.. I've talked with some other folks who have come across the same green stuff I have..

I've never heard of powder pharm cocaine.. pretty cool. I'm sure I wouldn't say no if it came my way lol. But it sounds like we are talking about 2 dif things..
what was the white pharm coke used for? HCL?

The green liquid stuff is used as an anesthetic. you could take a brick to the face and have no idea your teeth are sitting in your lap.. with high doses you lose your vision temporarily


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

*GENERIC NAME: COCAINE HYDROCHLORIDE - TOPICAL (koe-KANE HYE-droe-KLOR-ide)*
Medication Uses | How To Use | Side Effects | Precautions | Drug Interactions | Overdose | Notes |Missed Dose | Storage

*USES: *Cocaine is used by health care professionals to temporarily numb the lining of the mouth, nose, and throat (mucous membranes) before certain medical procedures (e.g., biopsy, stitches, wound cleaning). It is an anesthetic that works quickly to numb the area about 1-2 minutes after application. Cocaine also causes blood vessels to narrow, an effect that can decrease bleeding and swelling from the procedure.

*HOW TO USE: *This medication is applied directly to the inside of the mouth, nose, or throat by a health care professional, usually right before your procedure. It may be poured, sprayed, or applied with a cotton swab directly to the area. When using this medication in the nose, your health care professional may soak absorbent material with the solution, then insert it into the nose. The dosage and application method depends on your condition and response to the drug. Do not give this medication by injection or use in the eye.This medication numbs the mouth, nose, and throat. This effect will make swallowing difficult and increase your risk of choking or swallowing the wrong way. Do not eat or chew gum for 1 hour after this product is used or until your mouth/throat is no longer numb. It is especially important to make sure children do not eat or chew gum for at least 1 hour after their procedure. Be careful not to accidentally bite your tongue or mouth.Rarely, abnormal drug-seeking behavior (addiction) is possible with this medication. Use this medication exactly as prescribed. Do not use more of this medication, use it more frequently, or use for a longer period of time than prescribed.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 20, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> *GENERIC NAME: COCAINE HYDROCHLORIDE - TOPICAL (koe-KANE HYE-droe-KLOR-ide)*
> Medication Uses | How To Use | Side Effects | Precautions | Drug Interactions | Overdose | Notes |Missed Dose | Storage
> 
> *USES: *Cocaine is used by health care professionals to temporarily numb the lining of the mouth, nose, and throat (mucous membranes) before certain medical procedures (e.g., biopsy, stitches, wound cleaning). It is an anesthetic that works quickly to numb the area about 1-2 minutes after application. Cocaine also causes blood vessels to narrow, an effect that can decrease bleeding and swelling from the procedure.
> ...


Topical.. that's not powder.. comes in a paste or liquid..

I mean, I've heard of Keith Richards and the stones doing Merck Cocaine.. but, I wasn't sure if that was true.. Then the Doc in the UK that Rx'd hard drugs to addicts, like pure heroin and cocaine.. he had a special license from the Govt.. not something your family doc can write you an Rx for along with some antibiotics lol

If you both have come into some powder cocaine in the past, lucky you two.. from what I understand it is not common at all.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 20, 2014)

They use the powder form to make solutions. I guarantee that it's no myth. Only certified Doctors had access to it.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 20, 2014)

^^^i wish that was my docktor


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 20, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> ^^^i wish that was my docktor


There would be no way to cage that beast.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 21, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> On the fly you could always use a nickel to calibrate, equals exactly 5grams. Caught several people using bad scales that way.


And a bill weighs 1gr. for calibration.
Yes back in the day grinders were used for Coke and I never
knew anyone that used those for pot back then.

.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 21, 2014)

A coke dealer friend would have a few OZ's of PInk Peruvian
at a time and he put a shit load in a grinder ground it up and purred out
a massive pile then told me to do as much as I want so I freaked
and went at it like a mad man doing massive snorts so much that I started sweating
and my head spinning so I had to go outside to get fresh cool air and calm
down a bit. I will never forget that day.


.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 21, 2014)

canndo said:


> Wow, remember when they filled in the spoon part? I was pissed.


I remember when McD's got rid of those because of COCAINE!


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 21, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> and an ounce was 5 quarters?


A nickel and two dollars is 7 grams


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2014)

It came in precalibrated vials to be mxed prior to application.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## ODanksta (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2014)

Milovan said:


> ...do as much as I want
> .


had a friend like that too, back in the day.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 21, 2014)

,


BarnBuster said:


> had a friend like that too, back in the day.


I'm like that now but with weed!
When friends and family come over daily they could smoke as much as they
want of top strains (GSC, both Cherry Pie versions and Blue Dream)
for free andI give some for free for take home daily as well.
My roommates smoke all they want for free also.



.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

izzy4242 said:


> The purity of the cocaine should be an off white color depending on where it came from. The reason why you were mellow was most likely due to an adverse effect. Like someone who takes benedryl and is running around. Your body just reacts to it differently. The numbing effect is from the stuff itself. Remember that 100 yrs ago they used it like morphine.


So,the purity is a color...
I smelled a fucking rainbow once.
Morphine...bwahaha..
Shoot morphine like you shoot coke,I TRIPLE DOG dare you.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Milovan said:


> A coke dealer friend would have a few OZ's of PInk Peruvian
> at a time and he put a shit load in a grinder ground it up and purred out
> a massive pile then told me to do as much as I want so I freaked
> and went at it like a mad man doing massive snorts so much that I started sweating
> ...


Mortar and pestle works much better...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Topical.. that's not powder..es in a paste or liquid..
> 
> I mean, I've heard of Keith Richards and the stones doing Merck Cocaine.. but, I wasn't sure if that was true.. Then the Doc in the UK that Rx'd hard drugs to addicts, like pure heroin and cocaine.. he had a special license from the Govt.. not something your family doc can write you an Rx for along with some antibiotics lol
> 
> If you both have come into some powder cocaine in the past, lucky you two.. from what I understand it is not common at all.


The stones liked cocaine..the dead worshipped it...
Ever hear the story about Jerry and Bear in the German history museum,trying to seriously(really,seriously)steal the world's largest growing pure cocaine crystal formation?
Rock scully wouldn't help,that's THE ONLY reason they didnt go for it.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> View attachment 3316780 They use the powder form to make solutions. I guarantee that it's no myth. Only certified Doctors had access to it.


ive been handed a squirt bottle of solution at a rave...info sticker wit chem info and everything still on it...
Was nothing like I thought itd be,too weak to get enough into.your system quick enough to get a slight buzz...not that I didn't keep trying


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 21, 2014)

Most of the cocaine solutions used for topical medical purposes come pre mixed at 10%.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> The stones liked cocaine..the dead worshipped it...
> Ever hear the story about Jerry and Bear in the German history museum,trying to seriously(really,seriously)steal the world's largest growing pure cocaine crystal formation?
> Rock scully wouldn't help,that's THE ONLY reason they didnt go for it.


Davis Crosby like it too much. The Rock got to him pretty bad. I actually knew one of his dealers from Mill Valley, Ca. Heard a story that during a rehearsal Crosby put his pipe on a speaker, after they started playing the pipe vibrated off and broke. Crosby immediately stopped playing and started freaking out.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2014)

pryor liked his coke as well..


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 21, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> View attachment 3316780 They use the powder form to make solutions. I guarantee that it's no myth. Only certified Doctors had access to it.


crazy..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> The stones liked cocaine..the dead worshipped it...
> Ever hear the story about Jerry and Bear in the German history museum,trying to seriously(really,seriously)steal the world's largest growing pure cocaine crystal formation?
> Rock scully wouldn't help,that's THE ONLY reason they didnt go for it.


I'd give the prize to The Dirty Mac. Kieth Richards, Eric Clapton, and John Lennon together in one band. 



rory420420 said:


> So,the purity is a color...
> I smelled a fucking rainbow once.
> Morphine...bwahaha..
> Shoot morphine like you shoot coke,I TRIPLE DOG dare you.


That's called fentanyl


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2014)

canndo said:


> Cocaine was never used like morphine.


As far as a pain killer (numbing agent), it absolutely was used as a topical pain killer.


----------



## canndo (Dec 22, 2014)

Jimdamick said:


> As far as a pain killer (numbing agent), it absolutely was used as a topical pain killer.


They are far differnt effects.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jimdamick said:


> As far as a pain killer (numbing agent), it absolutely was used as a topical pain killer.


Benzocaine..cocaine is used as a vessel constriction drugs for eye and nose surgery...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Benzocaine..cocaine is used as a vessel constriction drugs for eye and nose surgery...


had nose surgery, 99% pure was the pain relief. OH MY GOD! Almost made the broken nose worth it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2014)

Best blow out there, yellow flake, $200 a gram, 3 hour solid high. That's it in the blow world. No better


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow,4 time inflation since I seen it...rough times for the coke man...


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 22, 2014)

I always preferred the pearly white. I'm out of touch with it now but even back in the '70's through the '90's I never paid more than $110 a gram max. Can't believe prices nowadays. I thought I was supposed to be cheaper now.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Allways been 20-50 a gram when I got it...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Wow,4 time inflation since I seen it...rough times for the coke man...


Great times for the coke man, rough times for the coke user 



Jimdamick said:


> As far as a pain killer (numbing agent), it absolutely was used as a topical pain killer.


A local anesthetic is quite different from a painkiller.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 23, 2014)

Most I ever paid for a single oz was $1800 (70's), least ever paid was $450 (90's).


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 23, 2014)

Never payed more than 1k.even then was getting taxed imo...


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 23, 2014)

Freebased the shit for a few yrs straight. Some crazy times in my life I'd never wanna go back to. In an ideal scenario, I'd like to be @ the Andes Foothills, and then I'll do a nice, pure line or two


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 24, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Freebased the shit for a few yrs straight. Some crazy times in my life I'd never wanna go back to. In an ideal scenario, I'd like to be @ the Andes Foothills, and then I'll do a nice, pure line or two


I'd probably be eating cactus there.


----------



## iconoclast (Dec 25, 2014)

Dude, your experience on cocaine is going to vary greatly depending on the product due to the high probability of it being tampered with. Judging the effects of cocaine as a whole is going to be difficult unless you know you have pure product but generally pure coke is more euphoric and and cut coke will give you more anxiety.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

iconoclast said:


> Dude, your experience on cocaine is going to vary greatly depending on the product due to the high probability of it being tampered with. Judging the effects of cocaine as a whole is going to be difficult unless you know you have pure product but generally pure coke is more euphoric and and cut coke will give you more anxiety.


Cut with what? Meth?
Cuts usual aren't active...never understood how cutting something changes its effect entirely other than it takes more to get an effect..
Canndo said the dewormer gives slight effects...ugh...
No cocaine for me unless I make it.


----------



## iconoclast (Dec 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Cut with what? Meth?
> Cuts usual aren't active...never understood how cutting something changes its effect entirely other than it takes more to get an effect..
> Canndo said the dewormer gives slight effects...ugh...
> No cocaine for me unless I make it.


Ya, I understand what you are saying. It may be mostly in my head but they could cut it with ephedrine or caffeine or some shit that could give effects. Also the cut shit always fucks my nose up much more.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

Agree with nose irritations,but inositol isn't tweaky,b12 etc...
Idk,drc


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 27, 2014)

Most common cut I used to see was mannitol/baby laxative.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hard to get in bulk at your local bodega.GNC will hook you the fuck up on inositol or b vitamin powders tho 

I had a guy ask me to "check" his coke once..some one sold him a bag of good blow,with crushed pills of some sort,I knew cause they missed a chunk,and it had letters stamped into it..
I dipped in the bottom of the bag like the wise ol head I am..then told him it was cut to fuck.


----------



## YasGirl (Oct 20, 2017)

rory420420 said:


> I remember good cocaine..do a rail,puke,jitter 2 hours euphoric,do another rail...ahhh. the 90s.....


Yea man...I wanna upload a pic of some ish I got...makes me dry heave...makes me nervous though...cuz the feds are always watching lol


----------



## Tbag246 (Jul 27, 2018)

rory420420 said:


> I remember good cocaine..do a rail,puke,jitter 2 hours euphoric,do another rail...ahhh. the 90s.....


----------



## Tbag246 (Jul 27, 2018)

rory420420 said:


> Hard to get in bulk at your local bodega.GNC will hook you the fuck up on inositol or b vitamin powders tho
> 
> I had a guy ask me to "check" his coke once..some one sold him a bag of good blow,with crushed pills of some sort,I knew cause they missed a chunk,and it had letters stamped into it..
> I dipped in the bottom of the bag like the wise ol head I am..then told him it was cut to fuck.


Ever use either to check purity? Isn’t that how Richard prior burnt him self up doing free base?
1/2 cup either and 3.5 of coke... shake it up and toss it on a glass table top!!! Either evaporates and what’s left is clean!! Just don’t light a smoke until room is ventilated!!!


----------



## old_skool/snowman (Aug 9, 2018)

omdogg said:


> I think it was too much since I'm still really new to it. I felt my entire body shaking for a bit, palms were getting sweaty and I could barely talk when I answered a call. Def doing much less next time...
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that smell wasn't Benzene or acetone...I would have recognized those smells; pretty sure it was ether


Your first introduction to the snow was a grammar? Or 2 no way brodie well maybe shit my first bump was with a 5g bullet and I blasted that thing on both sides back in the mid 70s but we had better product back then now I’ll play in the snow from time to time 
But man what an intro I salute you and hope it doesn’t become a bad habit for ya


----------



## old_skool/snowman (Aug 9, 2018)

rory420420 said:


> I remember good cocaine..do a rail,puke,jitter 2 hours euphoric,do another rail...ahhh. the 90s.....


Yessir those where the days not sure of the puking part but yeah the 90s


----------



## old_skool/snowman (Aug 9, 2018)

canndo said:


> Stay up for a few days on a quantity of it and you will hallucinate, it isn't fun.


Not sure of your run ins of pure cuhz anything that comes across the boarder or on a ship gets stepped on a few times if that but after a few days of blasting yo nostrils out would have anyone seeing shit that isn’t there


----------



## old_skool/snowman (Aug 9, 2018)

Milovan said:


> A coke dealer friend would have a few OZ's of PInk Peruvian
> at a time and he put a shit load in a grinder ground it up and purred out
> a massive pile then told me to do as much as I want so I freaked
> and went at it like a mad man doing massive snorts so much that I started sweating
> ...


I haven’t seen or heard anything about pp in so many year out here in Cali damn


----------



## AndrewW9872 (Aug 25, 2018)

I normally had either cut or pure. Pure was hard flakes, crush the hell out of it with a card, squash down, cut, squash down cut. Massive numb feeling, instantly. Nose, throat, tounge and mouth, hell even my tonsils massive odour from it too which was a little hard to stomach at first but god damn it was a good high. When i get cut, its normally 50-60% in strength, wasnt cut that much and is decent quality here in Scotland. I recently got some that was hardly burning at all, a little yellow in colour with a few dark coloured flakes in it, what was it? I know it was coke but its got me paranoid on quality as its not the cheapest to do


----------



## B00bonic69 (Sep 24, 2018)

Well I am new to the cocaine thing ... and this forum ... so I got an 8 ball .... been doing small lines every 30 min. or so. Feeling good. I did the water test ... threw a pinch of it in a glass of water and ALL of it dissolved in 1-2 sec... nothing floating or on the bottom. Does that mean it's good?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 24, 2018)

If You are asking then You may just get Your answer.


----------



## canndo (Oct 22, 2018)

Nor even the old pros can navigate the crap that is cocaine. So here is what I know about it currently. Much of the blow that everyone thinks is the kind because it was chipped off a brick is untouched. Fine, but at the first leaf extraction, using sulfuric acid, much more than cocaine is extracted. Cocamine and a few other alkaloids are extracted. Also plenty of oils and wakes. So, if your blow is yellow, it's a non active but rather heavy oil that will eventually solidify. If your candy smells of dirty gym socks or dust then it has an alkaloid in it that can be as much as 30 percent of the whole. Now not only is this stuff not cocaine but it actually has a sleepy, mentally dulling effect. As the acid sits with the leaves, it tends to extract other things, as I said. Now who would not like a heavier yield? You are likely a farmer getting the pasta to market and you don't care about purity, the lab upstream will do that, right? Well, way back then they did but not now. In the old boutique days, the cocaine and all those alkaloids were dissolved in water and treated with a strong oxidizer like potassium permanganate. It would attack everything but cocaine. At first, but depending on time, temperature, and ratio, the potassium permanganate would start destroying the cocaine as well. No one who makes about the same amount of money regardless of the relative purity of their product is going to first, reduce the total weight and then, actually destroy some if the active ingredient. So, they don't try. That is why purity at the brick is so random. 

It is entirely possible that a solvent free, never cut cocaine from that brick is no more than 70 percent hydrochloride. Now these guys may not care about purity but they know that everyone thinks that fish scale, pearlescent flake draws the experienced buyer like moths to a bug zapper. they also have a hard time crystalizing this low purity Chemical. 

In comes the lavamosole. Folks who do this for a living understand basic economics. Why would they lay a legal cut on a product before it is smuggled ? They pay by the pound, or if they are moving it themselves, then they deal with bulk and size. So you don't pay to smuggle something you don't have to. But this Chemical is so much similar to cocaine that it raises the apparent (don't take this to the bank) purity enough to bring back those flakes. Now, furthermore, this stuff needs to be bonded, not just sprinkled in like one would most cuts so it has to be in the chemical processing.

Next, most organizations cannot get large quantities of good anhydrous solvents needed to thourougly wash their product. So they don't. This absence of a final wash will leave oils and waxes. that final wash is the one that takes out the yellow or the cream color and it means that your blow is even less pure. 

Im guessing as much as another five or six percent crap in your nose candy. after it is done That could be as little as 65 percent pure. And then, maybe some clown buys his quarter pound, figures what he got MUST be 90 percent and cuts it with whatever. . but the main thing I am getting at is that even the stuff "right from the brick" has no guarantee of purity regardless of the lavamosole. And also, my suggestion baring chemical analysis is to ignore those beautiful flakes for the harder, amorphous rocks. You wont be buying as much solvent weight and you might be avoiding the only cut that most manufacturers are laying into their product at the source.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2018)

canndo said:


> Stay up for a few days on a quantity of it and you will hallucinate, it isn't fun.


Yep, you were in the business big time 
Now imagine your paid gunmen starting to hallucinate and getting paranoid. I used to have to send them home for naps and talk them out of killing people because the of paranoia from months of use.

I had a random someone else flip out. The guy thought I was following him, and jumped out of his US Mail Jeep in a parking lot and ran away saying he "didn't know anything, people already got hurt fukin with him,and your'e a narc!, I'm not going to jail!"
We all shook our heads and said' "He's either got good product or just a regular postman"


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2018)

Wow really informative posts on chemical composition. Our bricks were rock hard translucent crystalline, with a tint of blue.
Had to pulverize the crap outta them with a 3lb sledge.


----------

